

Bing search gets social with your Facebook friends - abraham
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=437112312130

======
sammcd
This might be quite a bit off topic.

But are any other coders a little tired of social features? I'm a pretty anti-
social person. I always have a relatively small group of friends.

When more social features are added to something I do all it does is make me
anxious. Since the anti-social programmer stereotype is played up quite a bit,
I would assume my fellow programmers felt similarly. However the growing
amount of social web applications is making me think I am alone in these
feelings.

~~~
iamjustlooking
What annoys me more are websites that only let you log in with a facebook
account. I don't want a facebook account!

~~~
bertil
Is there any website that does that (permanently, not as a “launch fast,
details later” strategy)?

------
ori_b
And this is why I block all of the facebook "API" things through adblock. I
don't want my search provider to know who I am, and I don't want to take any
chance that my facebook friends will see things like what I searched for
popping up on their status feeds.

I don't want this misfeature. If it comes to google, I will probably disable
my facebook.

------
andrewtbham
i have been working on something similar to this:

<http://www.searchstream.co>

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Typing "what's with the fish" into the search box had interesting results...

~~~
mixmax
someone needs to do a little escaping there...

~~~
mike-cardwell
Why do people continue to make these basic mistakes?

~~~
andrewtbham
Not enough time. It's a side project. I will fix it tonight. I am at bob Dylan
concert.

------
al_james
I can't help thinking this is the future. Like it or not, taking real peoples
'likes' and 'dislikes' into the search algorithm will significantly reduce the
SEO spam overload problem that is plaguing google. Its been said many times on
HN that google is becoming less and less relevant. Its the problem of getting
a machine to make recommendations without any human intelligence.

The future of search will take into account input from the masses, and, at the
moment, facebook are the people with the best access to this information. Be
afraid google.

------
izendejas
Facebook is blurring the line between "personalization" and "social
recommendations." The first tailors to your tastes. The latter influences your
tastes. Clearly, the latter is more powerful from a marketing standpoint
because it attaches a recognizable face to a product, rather than an
explanation (or no explanation) of why your seeing x result.

------
davidnelson
"reclusive but highly intelligent stereotype", lol now I don't feel so bad.
but seriously, I can't get this bing social search to work. I've tried
keywords I've seen occur many times in my facebook stream. It doesn't appear
to be doing any "social searching".

------
Groxx
Holy cow, "Bing" appears in there _13 times_ (including the image), once even
starting _and ending_ the same sentence. 14 if you include the title of the
page.

Are they being paid by the instance?

~~~
xorglorb
SEO

~~~
Groxx
by brute force

------
AndrewWarner
And Yahoo balked at paying $1b for FB.

